
Show HN: Find Corporate Housing Near Your Office in San Francisco - sperling75
https://www.nestapart.com/go/cities/san-francisco
======
quincyla
The site looks quite clean and intuitive. I'm impressed that you already have
36 properties. That must have taken a while to set up. How long have you been
working on this?

------
sperling75
Did you try the move office and find route feature ? Those 36 are the
buildings in San Francisco where we have instant book (many properties per
building). There are about 400 buildings but most are not automated in booking
as of now.

------
sperling75
Appreciate any feedback on our mapping / route implementation. Thx! Sam

------
sperling75
anyone out there ? Thanks for feedback !

